# scratch grains



## stevek (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi everyone! Have a question on scratch grains. We are getting 18 chicks which, when ready, will be kept in our new/remodeled coop and run. Free range is not an option here due to fox, coyotes, posum, *****, etc. So, the question is; how often and how much should we supplement their feeding with scratch grains? And when can we begin to give it to them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No scratch until they have transitioned to big bird food. Right now they need all of the nutrition derived from their feed. Scratch is a kind of junk food. Chickens can be quite stubborn when it comes to not eating their feed to guilt their owners in to scratch.

I don't use scratch but I do toss out handfuls of mixed grains to my birds as a treat. Well, I actually make a small pile for each of my 12 birds to try to avoid the fights that ensue. The fights still happen because Allie got something better than Head Tuck. Or so they think.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I use scratch as a supplement in the winter for extra calories and energy for warmth. In the summer they get their twice daily ration of fermented feed and are left to forage.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Scratch is just a treat so if I'd only give a handful here and there. It's not meant to be a supplement. I mix scratch with cracked corn in the winter to help give them a boost, I only give a few cups a day when then get it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Scratch is just a treat so if I'd only give a handful here and there. It's not meant to be a supplement. I mix scratch with cracked corn in the winter to help give them a boost, I only give a few cups a day when then get it.


Its good to know how many birds so those with more or less have an idea of the amount needed. In my case a couple of cups of scratch would be a bit much for 12 bantams.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Its good to know how many birds so those with more or less have an idea of the amount needed. In my case a couple of cups of scratch would be a bit much for 12 bantams.


My flock info is in my signature. 9 standard hens and 7 large ducks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Apyl said:


> My flock info is in my signature. 9 standard hens and 7 large ducks.


LOL You can't trust sigs for a bird count since they fluctuate a lot. I know I always forgot to up date mine so I just changed to the breeds I raised.


----------



## stevek (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the info. All of it will come in handy when the time arrives. I'm sure you'll be hearing alot more from us as the girls grow.....!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

The only one of my chickens now that is eating scratch grains is my little game, I do believe that I will get him some regular chicken feed this coming month. Not sure if feeding him all that scratch is good for him. Our normal chicken eat whole pieces of field corn, but he is to small for that.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> I use scratch as a supplement in the winter for extra calories and energy for warmth. In the summer they get their twice daily ration of fermented feed and are left to forage.


same here

i put 50lbs of scartch per dozen birds once it starts to get cold out

each flock gets some each day

once i am out that's it

if they have too much they get a big layer of fat

which causes them to overheat in warm weather

not good

during the warm months they have a 40'x60' fenced in yard to go find goodies in.


----------



## stevek (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok , thanks. So really the best time for scratch grains would be winter for added energy and a little "fat"? Is simple cracked corn a good idea? What would a nice mix consist of?


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Mine free range during the summer months. I only give them regular field corn at night and For every 10 chickens I sprinkle about 4 cups inside the coop before it gets closed for the night. Normally they don't eat it all and save a little bit for morning.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

stevek said:


> Ok , thanks. So really the best time for scratch grains would be winter for added energy and a little "fat"? Is simple cracked corn a good idea? What would a nice mix consist of?


scratch is mostly cracked corn with a few seeds mixed in

i only buy scratch in the fall when it starts getting below freezing at night

if you want to put some fat on a pig fast put the corn to him

chickens are the same


----------

